# Wheel chair repo



## Lukikus2 (Sep 4, 2012)

Posting for a friend. He was approved, fitted and gave possession of the chair six months ago. He has SS, "caid & care" and a supplemental paid for by him. "Caid" has already put a formal complaint on the vendor. Vendor sent representative to aquire chair earlier and was threatened with tresspass. Vendor then threatened to bring LEO's to reclaim item and never followed through because of "caid" complaint initiated by disabled person because of harrassment.  

Totally lost on this deal. Give it to them? Or is this civil and they have to sue? It is already harrassment on his part. 

Appreciate the input if anyone has gone through this.

It just apalls me how something can be approved for a stroke victim and then be revoked six months later.

Scratching my head.......


.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Sep 5, 2012)

If he doesn't leave the house in it, then without a sheriff's deputy, they can't take it.  Unless they showed up at the door with a deputy, I'd continue to tell them to pound sand.


----------



## ryano (Sep 5, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Posting for a friend. He was approved, fitted and gave possession of the chair six months ago. He has SS, "caid & care" and a supplemental paid for by him. "Caid" has already put a formal complaint on the vendor. Vendor sent representative to aquire chair earlier and was threatened with tresspass. Vendor then threatened to bring LEO's to reclaim item and never followed through because of "caid" complaint initiated by disabled person because of harrassment.
> 
> Totally lost on this deal. Give it to them? Or is this civil and they have to sue? It is already harrassment on his part.
> 
> ...



Is the vendor claiming they were never paid?   Generally they will not release a wheelchair to the recipient before they have an approval from medicaid/care or private insurance.

If they got an approval before delivery, it is THEIR responsibility to file the appropriate paperwork so they can be paid for the chair. 

Personally, I would tell them to pound sand as well and bring on the cops if thats what they want to do.   I cant imagine the cops getting involved in this though.

If your friend has medicare and medicaid along with a supplement, I honestly dont understand what the vendors problem is and why they are messing with him.

I would love to know the name of this shady company so I and others can avoid them at all costs.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 5, 2012)

harryrichdawg said:


> If he doesn't leave the house in it, then without a sheriff's deputy, they can't take it.  Unless they showed up at the door with a deputy, I'd continue to tell them to pound sand.



That is what I'm figuring but also figuring the LEO's will not show up with them because it is a civil matter.



ryano said:


> Is the vendor claiming they were never paid?   Generally they will not release a wheelchair to the recipient before they have an approval from medicaid/care or private insurance.
> 
> If they got an approval before delivery, it is THEIR responsibility to file the appropriate paperwork so they can be paid for the chair.
> 
> ...



Yes. They are saying they never got paid when in fact they have been paid over 4K already but are not using the correct insurance code to be paid the balance. Medicaid and his supplemental Ins. has already delayed the repo by a week. Medicaid even asked yesterday who in the world advised him to go with this company, his doctor did. They also said that this company always wants the individual to pay for half of the equipment, not the insurance. Something shady is going on, especially if Medicaid put in a formal complaint on them. This is about the craziest thing I've ever witnessed and I'm sure this isn't the end of it for them.

I'll see what happens from here before I let out the vendor's name and then it will be by PM for those interested.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 5, 2012)

That is a shame but please keep the vendor name to PM's.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 6, 2012)

The chair was surrendered yesterday. They never even asked if he had another operable chair.

The insurance company had said they had paid. They even went as far as saying they were billed 15 times in May for the same payment. 

I see a pattern here.

Anywho the good news. The insurance company is sending out one of it's vendors to measure a chair and it will be paid for. 

 to him.

The guy with the camel country accent driving a mercede's, I was leary of to begin with, for good cause, no doubt.


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 9, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> The chair was surrendered yesterday. They never even asked if he had another operable chair.
> 
> The insurance company had said they had paid. They even went as far as saying they were billed 15 times in May for the same payment.
> 
> ...



But they still got more than 4K dollars and now also have the chair back to resale/blick someone elso with?????


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Strange turn of events.

Evidently this vendor realized afterwards what he had done and had contacted the insurance company trying to get things settled. The insurance company called and asked if he would like to have the chair back fully paid for, no more strings attached. He said no. He told them he had been harassed by them and even called a liar by them and he was done putting up with their unprofessional behaviour.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 12, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Strange turn of events.
> 
> Evidently this vendor realized afterwards what he had done and had contacted the insurance company trying to get things settled. The insurance company called and asked if he would like to have the chair back fully paid for, no more strings attached. He said no. He told them he had been harassed by them and even called a liar by them and he was done putting up with their unprofessional behaviour.



WOW...I would have taken it back in a New York minute and then tell them to pound sand.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> WOW...I would have taken it back in a New York minute and then tell them to pound sand.



This vendor has been very arrogant, disrespectful and demanding to this man who's whole left side is paralyzed as result of a stroke. The vendor has to maintain warranty items on the chair as long as it is warranted and he just wants no more future dealings with them.

The insurance company sent out one their hand picked vendors out this morning to measure him to build a new one for him ground up.


----------



## southgaoriginal (Sep 12, 2012)

i have a related question if he has medicare and full medicaid why does he have a medicare supplement.  The medicare should be paying first and medicade picking up most of the balance except for a few bucks sometimes.  Typically there is no need to carry a medicare supplement and pay 150 to 200 dollars a month for it


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 12, 2012)

southgaoriginal said:


> i have a related question if he has medicare and full medicaid why does he have a medicare supplement.  The medicare should be paying first and medicade picking up most of the balance except for a few bucks sometimes.  Typically there is no need to carry a medicare supplement and pay 150 to 200 dollars a month for it



I'm really not in that loop and probably have things confused. Since that post I've been told medicaid has been done away with and medicare covers most but he has a supplemental to offset the deductible which he pays for.


The reciepts for his other chair were close to 40K.

The guy who measured him today said that chair couldn't have been more than 19K, 20K tops.


----------



## southgaoriginal (Sep 13, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> I'm really not in that loop and probably have things confused. Since that post I've been told medicaid has been done away with and medicare covers most but he has a supplemental to offset the deductible which he pays for.
> 
> 
> The reciepts for his other chair were close to 40K.
> ...



ok i was just checking because i have seen situations where a person was on medicare and paying for a supplement, and then qualifiying for medicade and continuing to pay the premium when they didnt need to be.  I had it happen to one of my clients a few years ago, i wrote her a med supp about 5 years ago, about a year later she got on medicade and never mentioned it to me.  Long story short she was paying about 130 dollars a month for a insurance plan that was not paying anything for her because medicade was paying everthing medicare didnt. She did this for alittle over a year, she called me about getting some life insurance so i went by to see her and she asked why her supplement wasnt paying anything.  I wish she had called me earlier


----------



## fd1228 (Oct 16, 2012)

I work for a home medical company, and their is alot of  ins and outs of insurance.  In my opinion if a company delivers a piece of equipment they are taking a chance on not getting paid, but most companies do that.  I hate to hear stories like this. They give honest people a bad name.  If the insurance paid any amount they can require a refund, but I do not know how that works.  PM me if you want to talk about this.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Dec 28, 2012)

Georgia has a Governor's Office of Consumer Affairs that would love to get involved with a case like this.
Maybe check with Florida with a similar Department.

This is worm scum at the least.


----------



## watermedic (Dec 28, 2012)

$40K for a wheel chair??

Holy Crap!

I am definitely in the wrong buisness.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 28, 2012)

You ought to tell everyone who the vendor is.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 28, 2012)

ryano said:


> Is the vendor claiming they were never paid?   Generally they will not release a wheelchair to the recipient before they have an approval from medicaid/care or private insurance.
> 
> If they got an approval before delivery, it is THEIR responsibility to file the appropriate paperwork so they can be paid for the chair.
> 
> ...



This! ^^^


----------



## speedcop (Dec 29, 2012)

Not only would I insist that care and caid investigate this I would have some words with my doctor.


----------



## Mario7979 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Shady Wheel chair company*

I would like to know the name of the company....with my disability right now i can walk with know problem....but later on down the road with my RA, and CREST disease it will effect my lungs and major organs and not being able to walk....I live in cedartown, Georgia,,,,and thanks....


_______________________________________________


Lukikus2 said:


> That is what I'm figuring but also figuring the LEO's will not show up with them because it is a civil matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mario7979 said:


> I would like to know the name of the company....with my disability right now i can walk with know problem....but later on down the road with my RA, and CREST disease it will effect my lungs and major organs and not being able to walk....I live in cedartown, Georgia,,,,and thanks....
> 
> PM sent


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 4, 2013)

Here is the low down.

The company was charging the insurance for 100% of the total cost, around 20K. 

Since they found out the patient was a home owner they jacked up the cost of the chair to double what it was worth, and by contract he was liable for the remainder of the cost that insurance did not cover. 

Total contract price he recieved, around 40K. Total contract price the  insurance received was around 20K so there wasn't a flag thrown until we got involved with the insurance company.

It was a blatant taking advantage of the elederly/disadvanted case and was reported to the authorities by the insurance company. 

So if you own your own home be careful what you sign and shop/ask around.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Got the court papers where the insurance co is sueing them. They are pursuing full purchase price from the ins. Co. And have it in their possession. The attorney said "no worries" just as it should be.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh yeah. He also said "this guy is coming up a few places".


----------

